# Newbie Questions



## tclubbs2 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey guys. I am going to be in town the week after the 4th of July. I have only pier fished once at the Skyway a few years back. I was just wondering is it best to live bait fish or lure fish. If lure fishing is the way to go what should I use? If live bait is the way do they sell it at the pier or will I have to get it some place else. My dad said he has some contraption to catch pin fish that he bought this year when he fished at Skyway. I am fishing for anything I can take to the Condo to eat with my daughter. Any help would be appreciated. Maybe I can even meet up with some of you locals to show me a thing or 2 about fishing for more than bass and crappie.


----------

